# I filed for divorce from STBXH who had/or currently involved with his marriecoworker



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have been separated from my STBXH since Dec 8, and he'll be served with divorce papers this week. It's been hard coming to that counclusion after 2 months. He has been being nice, took a form of responsibility for his affair, but I think he is still involved with the posow that her husband is also their coworker. I feel good about what I have done, but am worried I am throwing the towel in to quick. Has anybody filed after discovering their WS affair and ended up not trying to work harder on their relationship? And did it happen to bring their spouse begging to work things out? I didn't file to play games. I filed because he had a PA and then came home and get some from me. It is a dealbreaker. I just want to hear similar experiences. I just think I may be jumping the gun or making a haste decision.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh not to mention he lied, betrayed my daughter and I and try's to rug sweep his responsibility of the affair
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmb123 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kaya62003 said:


> Oh not to mention he lied, betrayed my daughter and I and try's to rug sweep his responsibility of the affair
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You did the right thing Kaya.I wish I also had not done the begging and all .I finally agreed to the divorce and am happy that I finallly am out of the sh**.


----------



## Amazingpiggy (Dec 23, 2012)

I also file mine, been separated for 3 months.
A lot of quarrels regarding my daughter.

lurking ard TAM for advice and doing the 180 to move on.
Together for 14 yrs but didn't thought that my marriage will end so soon. 
Sometimes I will get emotional but i divert my attention to my gal and work.


----------

